# June 3-5 2011 - The 11th Annual Great Lakes FrightFest is *only* a month away....



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 19, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to invite everyone to join us 
June 3-5 at Totem Pole Campground in Petersburg, Michigan. 
Nine miles north of the Michigan/Ohio state line. Come and play, 
meet and greet with other haunters and their families! Free classes, 
activities for the kids, can food drive, raffles and much - much more!!!

Some quick announcements&#8230;.

You must "Pre-Register" at our website to attend.
While you're registering, please also sign up for your donation to the meals(yes that is how we feed everyone) and don't forget your dish for Saturday night Pot Luck!!!

To make your camping reservations, you must contact Totem Pole Park campground! @ 734-279-2110. As the campground fills, we may need to share sites! If you need/want to share a site - Post to the message board, under the topic "Campground" - "If we fill the Campground &#8230; (sharing sites)". 
Camping not your thing? Local Hotels are also listed on website.

For anyone who wish to stay at the campground - and want to rent trailers or pop ups can do so by contacting Westland Camping at (877) 533-6623 Let them know you are with GLFF!

Here are some highlights:

Haunters Against Hunger Haunted House News:
Out of 18 areas/rooms we still have a few rooms available and a couple
I'm waiting to confirm. So if you want a room to haunt, you'll need to contact me ASAP. Your Design---- Your Props--- Your Room--- Your Scares--- to share with the rest of the campground!

Can Food Drive: Once again we will donate to St Anne's Parish - Food Bank and Monroe Country Humane Society . Please help us surpass last year with your donations of food and Pet Food! Don't forget to bring can goods!!

Great Lakes FrightFest is hosting a Medieval Werewolf Wedding!!
This will be a real wedding, with a wedding party consisting of:
Werewolf Bride & Groom, Dead Riding Hood, Zombie Wench, Medieval Lumber Jack, Medieval Knight and a little Werewolf son - Fang!
They will share this Spooktacular Event with all the GLFF attendees!

Raffles: Watch for our announcement of some of the Great Raffle items we have received!!! 100% of the Proceeds will go to our two charities!!!!

We are in the process of finalizing our Classes, Demos, Make N Takes and Children's Program, we will post them shortly!!!

As Always we will have GLFF Tee Shirts and Sweat Shirts on hand to sell!!

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me or go to the website and / or message board at http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com

Hope you'll be able to join us!!!

Your hosts, 
KkrazyKkaren & KK's Keeper


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Yea a wedding...... Can't remember the last time I was at a wedding without working it. DJ decorating heck one wedding I did all that plus was the officiant.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I am finally going to be able to make it there! Anyone else from Hauntforum going?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be there with bells on..... Ok so no bells but I'll be there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure if I can make it this year. My little girl is turning 1 on Sat and we are having a party. Really depends if I get my to do list done to be there on Fri...time will tell.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

starting to pack up tonight for this weekend....any other hauntforum members going that i need to look for?


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Like I said I'll be there stop by and say hi look for the long hair in the red van with the machine gun on the roof at site16


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The-Haunter said:


> Like I said I'll be there stop by and say hi look for the long hair in the red van with the machine gun on the roof at site16


Where else could you say that and it not be considered a threat??? lol....I'll look for you Haunter...not sure what site I have yet.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll also be running the door of the haunted house on saturday


----------

